# Tea Party



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone going to one?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

i might be over the weekend.....


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I have not seen any planned in my area. Of course the vast majority of the people in my area agree with those at the tea partys, I am not aware of any here. I would go to one if one were nearby.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm going to a local one this evening.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not me, i should look them up, though and find out where they will tie up traffic.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I might go to one just because I think it will be fun to throw teabags with abandon.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I didin't.. but at the mall people are throwing them at people.. Free tea


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have absolutely no clue what you kids are going on about... but it seems mighty dammned childish to me..but ; then again...ya'll are kids.....
obviously, my age is showing..lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They closed half a dozen major streets in downtown Atlanta for this thing, glad I got out of town.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i have absolutely no clue what you kids are going on about... but it seems mighty dammned childish to me..but ; then again...ya'll are kids.....
> obviously, my age is showing..lol


It's supposed to be a reenactment of the Boston Tea Party in protest of over taxation. As today is tax day I would say it was an appropriate date.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Throwing tea though? I'd rather drink it, as I am right now. Somehow it seems tea would loose its quality after being thrown who knows where...


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

This site...

tax day tea party

explains it, and was, in fact, the main site for the tea parties. They were about a lot more than taxes. We had 2,000 people standing in 32 degree weather last night listening to speeches and waving signs.

The unofficial count of the entire country yesterday was 383,000 and growing as more locations report their totals.


----------

